# Hacer una sirena del tipo de guerra



## Rock-R (Jun 3, 2009)

Me veo en la obligacion de crear un tema mas, la cuestion es la siguiente,:
Quiero cambiar la sirena fea de mi carro, por hay encontre una que me gusto mucho, ::YouTube - Epire Earth sirena 2,
por lo que se escucha, son varios tonos, creo que son 3, queria ver de que forma se podria lograr para tener un sonido haci
o similar, 
en fin, se que es posible, con ayuda de expertos obviamente.
Desde ya muchas gracia...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 3, 2009)

Esas son sirenas antieaereas.

Son mecánicas, y básicamente es un motor que hace girar una especie de turbina pero con muchas salidas (Generalmente tienen 2 o 3, osea, dos o tres tonos, con diferente cantidad de salidas cada una).

En este video se ve más o menos bien cómo son:

YouTube - MALAYSIAN CIVIL DEFENCE SIREN TEST, AIR RAID SIRENS


Esas se usaban en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y se usan actualmente para indicar ataques aereos, desastres nucleares, huracanes, y otras cosas (acá las usan los bomberos ).
Se podria imitar electrónicamente (de echo hay electrónicas), pero no sé qué tan bien se podría reproducir el tono.
Lo más común, según esta página, son dos tonos de 473.33 y 568Hz: http://www.geocities.com/foxeye121/sirens.htm (ahí también explica un poco más sobre estas sirenas).


Probá de generar esos dos tonos con la PC con diferentes formas de onda y a ver cómo suena...


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 3, 2009)

Cada vez me gusta mas, estaba pensando en hacer 3 osciladores de onda sonoidal diferentes y mezclarlas  y amplificarlas, 
encontre algo por hay pero para el auto, no creo,.. 
http://www.civildefensemuseum.org/sirens/webpics/index.html

aca hay otro posible ejemplo YouTube - One minute attack wail
digo, acoplarlo con un tono mas grave para lograr algo como lo que quiero..


----------

